# NYFA



## cracker (Feb 13, 2009)

What kind of reputation does NYFA (in LA) have for the one year MFA program? How does it compare to AFI/UCLA/USC...i understand its more conservatory based...so its closer to AFI in that regard...


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 13, 2009)

Please do a search on the site for "NYFA."


----------



## Blakeh (Feb 14, 2009)

I can only speak from limited experience, having had a friend that went through the program. NYFA does have more of a "conservatory" orientation to the program, but it's likely never to be mentioned in the same breath as the top-tier programs you mentioned, like AFI/UCLA/USC. There are benefits, I'm sure, to NYFA; it's less expensive compared to the some of the mainstream alternatives (though less financial aid is available) and it only takes a year; but there are also a heap of drawbacks - they've not graduated anyone, yet at least, who's made it big (compared to others that bank on their Lucas/Scorsese/Coppola/etc. connections), their alumni network is not as large, extensive, or successful as those of other programs (part of what you're paying for in film school is connections), and, given the nature of the program, they don't have the impressive kind of faculty rosters that other schools do.


----------



## Melanie (Feb 15, 2009)

In addition, if you have a checkbook you get in. As far as I know there is no real selection process. It's just a money-maker thing, and it doesn't count for anything once you "graduate." It's not really a school. 

As Jayimess said, there is tons of info on that program across the boards.


----------



## Mannyskillz321 (Feb 16, 2009)

I actually disagree with a lots of things both Blakeh and Melanie said. As an NYFA student there is a lot of advantages here. the whole thing with if you have a checkbook you get in is true because i was kind of upset when i first got there because i already have a degree from a different school so i though it was more like everyone came with previous experience. but most of the students there are very serious. it about 40,000 a years so it is expensive here in NY. A lot of hollywood stars are now sending their kids to my school. We have teachers that are very active in the film world. NYFA thus have a big name out there through out the world. it's very very hands on and in one year we have 8 projects to show for compare to schools like NYU and other where u might only have like 2 to 4 video under your belt. But I again i do understand some of the stuff you guys are talking about when you compare to the other big name schools. If you want to learn more and have more to show for, its NYFA


----------

